# 05 GM photo



## bobd1950 (Sep 18, 2004)

..Its gettn' there.>>>>>>>>>

http://autos.yahoo.com/newcars/pontiac_gto_coupe_2005/15977/style_overview.html

BTW the dealers in the North NJ area ..are sittin on alot of Iventory.....THEY are real hesitent to start ordering 05's for inventory..until the issue of .."Cheap givaway leases :" ( RE:have pissed OFF recent lesees and buyers.)....are over(?).

Do not be surprised if this is the last year...[GM will NOT tolerate a Dog in the House,EVER again,they will pull the tail off this goat If 05 inventory is above acceptable levels around 07/05.
This Car is made 4ooo mile away.NO great deal for suits to end it if this offshore experiment go$ bad.(DEALERS are real hot about the pricing BTW) are are being pressured to push th G6 ..to the masses .

Who ,1 year ago at this time would have believed you if u said that PMD would have thousands of these siitn around Sept 04?..
(I go thru Pt newark weekly and the lot is NOT emptin' out 2 quick!)
Price this @ 25k w/o all the BS addons...it's 1964 again(?)!


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

The economy sucks in North NJ... I caddy in the summer and during the weekends and even the golf courses are struggling...

Fortunatly/Unfortunatly, its not just GTOs that are not selling well... its everything :shutme


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

*Is the retro look the answer?*

Is the retro look the true answer here?

Lets look at the T-bird. Sales started out strong - now they are in the tank. It has the beautiful retro look but has failed. I see Ford pulling the plug on it very shortly. 

Take the PT Cruiser. Sales started strong but have tailed off in recent years. Now they are offering the big rebates just to move them.

In my mind, the GTO was a replacement for the Firebird/Camaro. I like the outside design of the GTO, but it is not unique by any means. Take a look at Chrysler - their quality may suck, but their designs sure are unique. I still find myself driving by to see the 300 and the Magnum. BTW - rumor mill has the option of having a HEMI with 400 HP next year.

The US auto companies are going back to the RWD, V8 cars in the very near future. I saw the Bonneville the other day, and it already had a V8 in it. The Grand Prix and others will be next. 

Cars have fads like anything else. And, auto manufactures must keep up with the latest design trends. Bottom line, when was the last truly unique car designed by GM? 

The GTO is the best GM car I have ever driven. I am impressed by the quality of the product. Lets hope GM continues along these same lines.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

catchmeifucan said:


> rumor mill has the option of having a HEMI with 400 HP next year.
> 
> I saw the Bonneville the other day, and it already had a V8 in it.


Yes, the magnum's and the 300c will have the stronger hemi's as options. I've also heard that the 300c is going to be awful as far as holding it's value. Personally, I think the 300c is ugly. Someone I work with has one, her's is black with light interior, yet she always parks next to my Black/Red baby...all I gotta say is apples and oranges.

I actually went to the Pontiac dealer last week by me, I took my mother to go see the salesman I dealt with about the 2005 Bonneville GXP. The GXP is the only Bonneville line to come with the Northstar V8 (pumping out 275 hp), the others still have the 3.8 or the supercharged 3.8. The GXP is quite a sweet ride if I must admit.

Myself, I've had my GTO for 4 months now, 5500 miles, and eagerly awaiting to find out if GM will be releasing that concept car as a Judge. I'll be one of the first on line for it if they do.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Power or no power, I also think that Chrysler's styling of the 300C's body is hideous...but I had no idea that the ugliness gets even more painful in the interior until I sat in one this weekend (my wife wants a Jeep Liberty)....just disgusting. It truly defies tasteful description.

One of the many cool things about the GTO is the look on people's faces when the sit in inside...it really is a _gorgeous_ interior.


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

I think the new TBird is failing because they took the guts out of it. If they had put some power there, it may have done better. It has a nice look to it but for that price, what are you getting?

The PT also had a cool look, for a minute. After they were on the road a while, they started to look kind of cartoonish. They also had no guts and once you are inside, it is NOTHING. Like driving a Neon. Doesn't feel good inside, doesn't look good, nothing.

I like that the GTO has the power. The styling lacks something for me but that can be fixed. I don't want overstated fins and crap, just something to make it stand out a bit. The concept car on one of the other threads looks really nice.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

As it has come up; Do you know "that thing really doesn't have a HEMI !!"

Hemi is now just a marketing name for DC to use. The old Hemi's disappeared because that open combustion chamber ( The real Hemi ) is terrible from an emssions perspective. The "New Hemi" by DC's is derived from a head design Prosche had that they ,Prosche called a Hemi, but in fact was not a true hemi-head combustion chamber either. The present DC design, while a derivitive of the Prosche "Hemi". has a totally different combustion chamber than even the Porsche design they derived it from. Bottom Line the "NEW HEMI" is nothing more than the same "squish" head design in everybody elses engine.
IT AIN'T GOT A HEMI !!!!! But those ads wouldn't lie would they????


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Prosche, Is that a new car company. I've never heard of it. Porsche should sue them for trying to play off their name.


----------

